# The perfect match...



## Billxx

This is my new ride, '07 Jeep Liberty Limited, Sno-Way 22 - 6' plow w/wireless controller. The plow doesn't affect the suspension and no ballast needed. Nice ride with the plow on. Haven't used it yet, but, considering what my old plow was ('88 Ford F-150 w/ Hiniker 7 1/2' plow) this outta be a fun toy in the snow....


----------



## iceyman

nice lil rig...:waving:


----------



## Brandon

Nice rig, but why only a 6' plow? Is it even wide enough at full angle?


----------



## rjfetz1

Nice looking setup. Looks like your lights might need some adjustment How much was it installed? I'm looking for a plow for my Jeep, thinking about Boss.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER

Here's our 2007 Jeep Wrangler- have had it about a year, and haven't plowed snow with it yet! We been using the bigger trucks with the spreaders. Seriously thinking about selling it.

Judi


----------



## Billxx

iceyman said:


> nice lil rig...:waving:


Thanks, it's gonna be a fun toy.



Brandon said:


> Nice rig, but why only a 6' plow? Is it even wide enough at full angle?


Thanks, 6' is a perfect match for the vehicle. I haven't used it yet so I can't say anything about it's characteristics or performance.



rjfetz1 said:


> Nice looking setup. Looks like your lights might need some adjustment How much was it installed? I'm looking for a plow for my Jeep, thinking about Boss.


Thanks, dunno if lights need adjusting yet, just got it. It cost $4,100 installed w/optional down pressure, wireless controller, and shoes.

If we get anymore snow I'll post how it performs. I'm just using it to keep a small 12 car parking lot clear, my old rig was just way too big for this.


----------



## KINNCO

BLIZZARD BUSTER;535814 said:


> Here's our 2007 Jeep Wrangler- have had it about a year, and haven't plowed snow with it yet! We been using the bigger trucks with the spreaders. Seriously thinking about selling it.
> Judi


My wife would love it how much?


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER

KINNCO;535832 said:


> My wife would love it how much?[/QUOTE
> 
> Would have to ck with hubby to see.


----------



## Billxx

*Excellent job all season...*

Well, the season will be coming to a close and this Jeep Liberty w/Sno-Way plow has worked flawlessly all winter long. I keep an extra set of batteries with me for the wireless controller (used 4 sets of batteries). For light snow plowing this setup works great.

The 12 car lot I keep plowed is tight especially with parked cars so the 6' plow is perfect to get in between parked cars.

The plow is so light that driving around with it on is almost like driving around with nothing.

Chicago area got twice the amount of snow we normally get so the plow got plenty of use for its first year.

I like the fact that the Jeep with the plow is no longer than a full sized car and I can put it in the garage with no trouble. Dropping the plow and putting it back on is nothing compared to the monster plow I was putting on the full sized pickup I had before.

Plowing is fun with this setup!


----------



## grandview

How about throwing up an after photo?


----------



## Billxx

grandview;758324 said:


> How about throwing up an after photo?


Hey, not a problem, Grandview, we just got whacked with more snow today. Tomorrow, I'll take a picture and post it, so long as I got batteries for the camera. 

When we have nice weather again I'll post another picture too.


----------



## Billxx

Season is almost over, here is a picture of the rig after its 1st season...


----------



## ABES

Nice little Jeep must be real handy to have around for tight spots, it looks just like the one that rear ended me last year


----------



## Billxx

Abes, this is a picture of the monster I was plowing a 12 car parking lot with and it was just too big, it was like plowing a 30 ft long driveway with a street plow.


----------



## cocco78

Wow, that is a great little setup there. Looks just right for the Liberty. How is it with the plow angled? Are your tires outside the plowed area?


----------



## Billxx

Yeah, cocco78, it's really a good match. The tires aren't outside of the plow at an angle, if they are it's not much. I really don't have any long runs and when I turn the plow it's really only when I'm cutting the snow away from near the cars in the lot. The turning radius is perfect for clearing the snow in this small parking lot of mine. A real nice feature is that I can attach the plow on a moments notice. For light duty plowing this setup can't be beat. I looked at several different setups before I decided on this rig. I couldn't be happier with it. The '07 Liberty was the last year with the short wheelbase and the Limited is the better model over the Sport for this application. Jeep should really bring this model back because the new Liberty's are just too big. I can store the plow in the garage and park the Jeep behind it and still close the door. The monster I was using was work, this thing is fun.


----------



## Billxx

*It's a fun toy...*

The Jeep is still new and it's really a fun toy in the snow, here's a picture of the Jeep with the plow off, it's really nice to be able to attach/unload the plow on a moment's notice...


----------

